# Google- Zombieland satirizes horror film genre - Technique



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Zombieland satirizes horror film genre**Technique*Columbus is a neurotic college student with *irritable bowel syndrome* who tends to keep to himself. For this reason, he has managed to survive in the *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

